# Any advice appreciated.



## M.T (30 January 2020)

Hi. 
I've been hunting for a few years on a cob that had it all done before I got him, I now have a 4year 15.2 cob/draught that was broken during the summer, I've taken him hunting 3times over the past few weeks,
He was perfect on the first day out, but last weekend I took him out, he pulled all day, wanted to get into a canter all the time, ever when walking he wanted to trot, and would not wait at a bank/ditch, 
We he settle again as he was always well behaved when hacking around with other horse's, l ride him in a snaffle bit, should I look for something stronger when hunting,
Nice few questions there, any advice 👍


----------



## Amymay (30 January 2020)

You just need to get him used to it. They’re often worse second time out.  

i would probably leave it now for this season and take him autumn hunting. When he’ll be bored, bored bored. Then when you start next season keep him at the back and only take him out on quiet days with smaller fields.


----------



## Parrotperson (30 January 2020)

yep agreed. autumn hunting is best place to start a youngster. go as often as you can from the first meet on. it gets gradually more exciting towards opening meet so he'll learn a lot.


----------



## Shay (31 January 2020)

Absolutely echo the last two.  New horses are always worse on the 2nd and 3rd times - the first time they are bemused.  The next few times they know what is coming and the are desperate to join in.  After a while they figure out its a long enough day without being silly and settle down.

There are only 4 or 5 weeks left of this season.  Try some sponsored rides in the summer and then get him out autmn hunting as soon as your countryside opens.  Its far quieter, a lot more standing around.  They learn to be calmer fairly quickly if they are going to.  Once you get back to the open season hunting if he continues to pull you could look at a different bit combination.  Sometimes two reins works well - on a gag or a pelham.  You want to keep him soft and resposive if you can rather than teaching him to set his neck and pull to get what he wants.


----------



## Shay (5 July 2020)

Odd to ressurect a fairly long dead thread - but hunt rides are slowly strating up again so that it a possibility for you through the summer.  Autumn hunting starts when the crops are in which depends on the weather - but often around about late august. Reach out to your hunt secretaries and see what is going on in your area.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 July 2020)

Our hunt is starting Picnic Rides at the end of July.  Small numbers only and then food at the end, so you would get to know people better than joining in a large ride.


----------

